# transfer paper leaves white residue on my shirts



## dinkylorenzo (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi,
My name is Jenni and Ive been trying to start a t-shirt business using my own artwork for several months now. I purchased my shirts, and transfer paper from ebson. I followed the instructions word for word when I started work on my shirts but I found that when I peeled the paper off of my shirts, a white reside was left behind in the parts of the image that werent filled in with color. Most of the images Im using are line based and have a lot of negative spaces and it is in these areas that the residue is visible. Im considering just filling in all of the negative spaces with white or color. Does anyone know if this would work or if there is an easier method of going about this?

Thanks,
Jenni


----------



## LoneWolf (Jul 9, 2007)

Transfers printed on a digital printer will leave a film. The ink is actually printed on the clear film and heat transfered to the garment. If your art is predominantly line art, you may want to consider having a screen printer print transfers. The alternative is to cut the transfer away from around your art and reduce the film as much as possible. There is also software for vinyl cutters that will cut the "non-art" portion away very precisely. But, that alternative is pricey unless you are doing production.


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Jenni,
Are you using inkjet or Laser printer? If your using laser then I would suggest checking out Durracotton HT paper. There are many links on this forum discussing this paper and it seems to be the way to go! It's 1 step and self weeding so only the printed parts get transfered on the shirts. Results from many people has been very positive - bright colors, no hand and very durable after multiple washes.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

with DuraCotton HT, you will need a color laser printer


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, one of the more popular combinations of printer/paper seems to be OKI 3400 with duracotton HT. The printer is not that expensive and in the long run will save you money compared to inkjet.


----------

